# Lost files- tracks in Samplitude Pro X3 Suite



## gregsmithguitar (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm busy composing an opera for a singer. I had about 1 /3rd of it complete. I had made an MP3 to send the singer of the stereo mix, but now I can't find anywhere on my computer the original tracks-many instruments. All I have is the MP3 mix I mentione and a WAV file of the stereo mix. I'm a bit newbi-ish in this aspect of things so please keep any advice very simple-
Thanks in adavnce!


----------

